# Bottom Paint for Skiff?



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

What recommendations do you have for bottom paint?
Fiberglass hull.
PO has painted the Skiff before and the bottom paint he applied is pealing. As you can see, the MFG color was blue.
I would like to paint it and if there is a sealer in the paint that would help as well.
Thanks,
View attachment 4610
View attachment 4611


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not so sure that is actual bottom paint. If it is peeling he might have just done a quick paint job some time ago for looks. Unfortunately once paint starts peeling your only real option is to remove it and start over.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm not so sure that is actual bottom paint. If it is peeling he might have just done a quick paint job some time ago for looks. Unfortunately once paint starts peeling your only real option is to remove it and start over.


Agreed, looks like the paint the PO applied is pealing. 
Recommendations for bottom paint or ?
Thanks,


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Flip it over and sand all the junk paint off of the bottom and sides, if it's peeling on the bottom the sides will soon go too. Then you gotta decide what kind of finish you want on it. Anything from rustoleum to alwgrip can work if prepped correctly. But with the amount of work you are about to do you might as well go with a half decent paint system. Perhaps interlux perfection would do you well.


----------



## floridaboy41 (Jul 4, 2015)

View attachment 5486
Hi i have a skiff a lot like yours. I found this paint and put on the bottom of my boat a year ago. It was keep in the water and when pulled out there were very little clean up needed. There was no pealing. https://www.wholesalemarine.com/aquagard-water-based-antifouling-paint.html


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

floridaboy41 said:


> Hi i have a skiff a lot like yours. I found this paint and put on the bottom of my boat a year ago. It was keep in the water and when pulled out there were very little clean up needed. There was no pealing. https://www.wholesalemarine.com/aquagard-water-based-antifouling-paint.html


Thank you, I'll check it out.


----------

